# What are your HG hair products?



## perlanga (Jul 28, 2010)

We always talk about our Hg makeup, but what about hair stuff, do you guys have any HGs?

I have two

Victoria's Secret So Sexy Hairspray- The ONLY, I repeat ONLY hairspray that will keep curls in fine hair and that is touchable.

John Freida Frizz Ease Secret Weapon Lotion- This stuff has been out so long yet I've only recently discovered it. Super smooth hair and I don't even have to blowdry.


----------



## wannabepoet (Jul 28, 2010)

i love the sunsilk shampoo and conditioners but lately i had to use pantene with zinc for my scalp because of psoriasis. and guess what. pantene is dcing this shampoo! the head and shoulders shampoo and conditioner doesnt condition my hair enough. the pantene shampoo combo conditioner did great. i love it when i find something that works and then the company discontinues it.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 29, 2010)

I do, i LOVE KMS curlup curling balm. It is the only gel i have found that does not harden my hair (i have fine hair too and i know how you feel about the crunchy hair dilema).

I also love Doo Gro hair oil for deep conditioning my hair.

other than that i just use what i have or what i want to try.


----------



## Shanki (Jul 29, 2010)

you know if they are discontinuing your shampoo, just use head and shoulders, and find a moisturizing conditioner, after all you just need the Pyrithione zinc, thats what keeps it from coming back, that's all like an antifungal treatment./medicine.


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I could give you all a good laugh on this one. My HG hair product is Pink Silicone lube for women...I know it's meant for other things, but that stuff keeps my hair smooth and frizz free. It takes a tiny amount too.


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 29, 2010)

TRESumme products just work so great with my hair. Before I tried them, I really didn't believe things like mousse, heat protection sprays, wax, curl creams, frizz creams, etc worked because I'd try them in my hair and get no results. So my go-to is anything TRESumme.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 29, 2010)

My first HG for many years is Elnett spray, it works and it's the only setting stuff i'll use on my hair.

Then my second one is Kerastaze volumactive shampoo, simply because it balances my combination hair and gives me volume, i only wished it was cheaper.

My 3rd HG is coconut oil, for those times my hair looks more like straw than hair




.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 30, 2010)

I love Biosilk Silk Therapy. It makes my hair supersoft and not freezy.


----------



## cinderella (Jul 31, 2010)

My HG hair shampoo is Vichy Dercos, it helps me to get rid of the dandruff, even thou it has sulfates and I normally use sulfate free shampoos.

My second HG hair product are the natural oils, almond, jojoba and sesame.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 3, 2010)

I know it gets a bad rap, but my HG products are Pantene Shampoo &amp; Conditioner in Classic Care.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 5, 2010)

here lately i've been liking aussie. ecspecially aussie sprunch..its the only thing that helps my hair hold that wavy look.


----------



## jaimielynnea (Aug 6, 2010)

Straight sexy hair straightening balm &amp; sunsilk hydra tlc creme


----------



## Mixie87 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine arent really hair products...but i use it on my hair...

Virgin coconut oil

Castor oil

Olive oil

Shea butter

I stopped using chemicals on my hair, my hair is now thick long and beautiful


----------



## Andi (Aug 9, 2010)

ItÂ´s kinda sad that I have so many makeup and skincare related HG products, but I donÂ´t have a single HG hair product besides my drugstore dry shampoo! Nothing makes a huge difference in my hair somehow compared to other products of the same kind.

When it comes to shampoo, conditioner, hair masks and styling products I havenÂ´t used a single product that was so great that IÂ´d absolutely have to repurchase it. In fact, I havenÂ´t repurchased any prodcuts, I keep trying new stuff that still doesnÂ´t wow me.


----------



## Minka (Aug 11, 2010)

Got2B Hair Lustre Lotion, and Got2B Silkening Spray.

Can't leave home (to stay the night) without them!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Aug 18, 2010)

I got long straight dyed (dark brown) hair and do not use any styling product. The only thing I need is Bedhead for men Daily Shampoo. Love the smell of peppermint and lime.


----------



## kikikinzz (Aug 18, 2010)

For 39 years I've tried everything to help with the "frizzies" and flyaways. I've finally found my HG. Redken "Smooth Down" shampoo, conditioner and the ultimate HG......Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide. My hair has NEVER been so shiny and smooth.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Mixie87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mine arent really hair products...but i use it on my hair...
Virgin coconut oil

Castor oil

Olive oil

Shea butter

I stopped using chemicals on my hair, my hair is now thick long and beautiful

Do you combine the oils together or use them separately on different days? I am totally on the same brainwave!


----------

